# E46 sedan owners...



## matt325i (Apr 3, 2002)

Hi Everyone!

Has anyone replaced/painted the black protection strip around the car to match body color? Please indicate products used (replacement part, paint) and results...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

a number of people have but I don't know if the lurk over here. you might try e46fanatics.com


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

A lot of people had. A body shop can remove the trim and paint it.

I like the black trim, so I would not match it...


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

yeah, I like the black trim on my white car. debadged looks nice as well.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Sporty too, the M5 is now the only 5er with black trim


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Agreed... I like the black trim.


----------



## matt325i (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys...:thumb: 

BTW Nate...the E65 has really grown on me too. Although, those headlight housings HAVE TO GO!


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nate328Ci_
> *I like the black trim, so I would not match it... *


I also like the black trim. I have a JetBlack so I wouldn't change it to any other color...


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I agree with the others... the black trim looks great on the cars. It gives fantastic contrast on light cars (white/silver) and it's practical as a door guard. It's kind of like the contrast that black tires give to a silver wheels.

I have seen pics with it painted, and frankly it doesn't look good to me at all.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*paint it!*

I painted my trim and get tons of complements from car and non-car people










Tim


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: paint it!*



tim330i said:


> *I painted my trim and get tons of complements from car and non-car people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks SO much better...its the ONLY way I like the sedan. the black molding does nothing for me :thumbdwn:


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

I prefer the black trim on the sedan. Almost all cars have switched to the monochromatic look (does anyone remember when the "mono" look was really something special?), and the black trim on the sedans just makes the car look very sporty and attractive, IMHO. On the coupes, however, I like the mono trim.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Dan said:


> *I prefer the black trim on the sedan. Almost all cars have switched to the monochromatic look (does anyone remember when the "mono" look was really something special?), and the black trim on the sedans just makes the car look very sporty and attractive, IMHO. On the coupes, however, I like the mono trim. *


that look to me is out....IMO


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: paint it!*



CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> that looks SO much better...its the ONLY way I like the sedan. the black molding does nothing for me :thumbdwn: *


That car just doesn't look balanced or something....

I'll keep my black trim, thank you very much...


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: paint it!*



DrBimmer said:


> *
> 
> That car just doesn't look balanced or something....
> 
> I'll keep my black trim, thank you very much... *


:thumbdwn: :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The black side moldings are one of the finishing touches on the sedan, especially on light colors, and is the same reason I don't like light colors on coupes. I think its the same effect that makes light colors look great on E36s.

However, I think the black pieces that differentiate 323/325 from 328/330 (hood vent, trunk trim) could use a coat of paint.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

I like the black trim as it is because the sedan has trim on the front and rear of the car. Unlike the coupe, which only has it on the sides (right?). 

Since the trim is relatively wide, I think it’s better as it is. If one were to replace a sedan’s bumpers to units without trim, I feel painting the side trim would turn out real nice.

Just my opinion.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

matt325i said:


> *Hi Everyone!
> 
> Has anyone replaced/painted the black protection strip around the car to match body color? Please indicate products used (replacement part, paint) and results...
> 
> Thanks in advance... *


That black trim is ugly and a major reason why I order a black car v.s a light color where the trim would stand out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: E46 sedan owners...*



CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> That black trim is ugly and a major reason why I order a black car v.s a light color where the trim would stand out. *


Just my opinion...

But on certain colors like steel grey, I think the black trim improves (rather than detracts from ) the look.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: paint it!*



tim330i said:


> *I painted my trim and get tons of complements from car and non-car people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that I would lose your car if it snowed a lot


----------

